# Great Potatoes



## blendmik (Aug 19, 2003)

Here's a great recipe for a side dish utilizing traditional homefries:

Make your homefries in your usual way, either deep frying or skillet. While they are cooking, combine a mixture of 1 pt of sour cream, 1/2 cup of cooked and chopped bacon, 2 tblspn chives, 2 tblspn of chopped onion. Flavor with salt and pepper, mix well. When the fries are done and still hot, pour the mixure over them in a bowl and stir gently so as not to mash the potatoes

Enjoy!!!


----------



## mistyc (Aug 9, 2004)

Ooooh. That sounds really good. I'm always looking for new ways to eat potatoes. I get so sick of the mashed potatoes that my family loves. 
Thank you!


----------



## f4drvr (Jan 16, 2005)

Blendmik said:


> Here's a great recipe for a side dish utilizing traditional homefries:
> 
> Make your homefries in your usual way, either deep frying or skillet. While they are cooking, combine a mixture of 1 pt of sour cream, 1/2 cup of cooked and chopped bacon, 2 tblspn chives, 2 tblspn of chopped onion. Flavor with salt and pepper, mix well. When the fries are done and still hot, pour the mixure over them in a bowl and stir gently so as not to mash the potatoes
> 
> Enjoybb!!![/QUOTE


----------

